# Can you spray lacquer over beeswax?



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

A few weeks ago I saw a guy making custom pool sticks and he used leather on a section of it, applied beeswax and the lacquer. My thought was how can that be?? So, I tried it on a scrap I had and sure enough it gave the leather a nice shine and so far, no flakes or defect. Is it the leather that can handle both at the same time??


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

No idea. I must tag along to see what people say.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Makes no sense to me but I'm along for the ride.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I personally wouldn't on wood. Leather? Seems kinda strange.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I think this was the video.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

He sanded, dyed, sanded, dyed, sprayed Master Quick Shine, sprayed water and stain shield, cleaned it with ragged dabbed in something from a yellow can, then sprayed with an unidentified yellow can that looked like Pledge.


----------

